# Jealous Behavior help!



## OhPuppyMercy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello there, I am brand new to this forum. So pardon me if I wrote my thread in the wrong section.  Anyways let's get started on a few problems I'm having with 9 month female Chihuahua. Hopefully some experts or other chihuahua owners can help me. First off let me tell you how many people are in the household so it will give you a better examination on a resolution.

There are 3 other humans here at my house, me(Brandon), girlfriend, and my mom. (Also a 2 year female Chihuahua/italian greyhound Zoey and of course my own chi Mercy (9 month female).

Problem..

1.Aggressive behavior
I always view myself as the dominate of the pack out of the other two people in my house towards my dog. Since she never really dares to challenge me.
But for about 3 months now, whenever I hug or kiss my girlfriend Mercy growls and tries to bite. Depending on who is grabbing who, she attacks the "offender." Example: I pat my girlfriend on the arm(playfully) she will try to bite on my hand. Sometimes I'll see how far she will go when biting and all she really does is put the side of her mouth on my hand and growl. (This doesn't bother ME very much because it's not like she's really hurting me) Now vice versa if my girlfriend would be the "offender," Mercy would get a little more aggressive and sometimes bite my gf. We say NO and she'll just keep doing it. Sometimes we try to ignore it and resume hugging or kissing, but she would just keep jumping and trying to bite.


2.Whining
When we go to sleep, we put Mercy in her room(Cage). We partially blind fold in case it gets cold or whatever. When we wake up and start talking in bed, she would start whimpering and barking with a squeek. I tell ya, this would go on for awhile even when we ignore it. (It's not cause she needs to pee) We say NO and she would stop for a minute or two and do it again.

[Note: The other Chihuahua/italian greyhound we have never does any of that. I know all breeds or dogs are different but thought I would just add this. (I didn't train that that dog though)]


3.Bad behavior with Zoey
Zoey is my brothers dog and after awhile he couldn't afford to take care of it anymore. So he gave it to my mom which lives with us. She was a little over a year when she entered my house. When she first lived with us, we had just gotten Mercy for about a week. (She was 2 months old give or take) Mercy has always attacked Zoey and start fights with her. I know it's not playing because Zoey tries avoid her and runs. We've told her NO very 
sternly and sometimes even put her on time out. Of course she would do it again once she comes back out and see's Zoey. Mercy would also get very jealous when Zoey is out and Mercy is in the cage still. She goes insane, running around in the cage, whimpering. When we let her out, all she does is attack Zoey.

Those are all the problems and they have been occurring for a couple of months now. Please help, THANKS! She is still young and can learn, so please send me great steps/methods to dispelling these bad behaviors!

THANK YOU, hope to hear from everyone soon!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a look at these,you may get some answers.I'm sure somebody will also answer your questions .
Chihuahua Training - Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Are either of these dogs spayed? I really can't help out much. As too the agrresion, I would remove the dog from the scene, in a time out.


----------

